# my columbian Angelrose



## angelrose (Jan 20, 2008)

what does yours eat :roll: 
Angelrose is with me for three years now and looks like she is maybe bored with mice. she will take them and rip them open slurp the blood and insides and sometimes eats the head .. :twisted: leaves the rest for me to clean up .. :evil: she has had chicken, turkey, lately raw bloody steak.
not too long ago my daughters parakeet got out and met Angelrose .....at the same time :twisted: she l o v e d it :twisted: . 
I am trying to get her to eat more :?: .... or 
is it because it is winter :?: :?:


----------



## redtail2426 (Jan 20, 2008)

Sometimes during the winter they will slow down there eating and overall activity.


----------



## AB^ (Jan 25, 2008)

My colombian has weird feeding habits, sometimes she isnt too interested in food and other times she just goes nuts on it.
For the diet I use mice,superworms,roaches,ground turkey (with hidden fruit)crayfish,silk and hornworms,chicks, quail eggs and umm, that basically covers it.


----------



## bige85tegu (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a juvenile colombian b&w tegu and he is fast and hard to hold at times any suggestions?


----------



## Lexi (Mar 11, 2008)

Is he mean? Or just hard to handel? try not to grab him tighly when you pick him up and hold him..dont force him to do somthing he doesnt want to do.


----------



## bige85tegu (Mar 11, 2008)

I do not force him to do anything and he likes to jump up and down on the sides of the cage and rub his face on the side on the tank ocassionally, what could this be from?


----------



## angelrose (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi bige, Angelrose did do the same thing. I forgot to ask you how big is your col. tegu :?: does he have an end to cool :?: Angel use to do the same and I noticed it was because she had to 'go' poo  and she will not 'go' in her house  :lol: :lol:


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Mar 11, 2008)

all i fed to my mistake was mice, turkey, boiled eggs, ton of worms, and left over shrimp


----------



## AB^ (Mar 11, 2008)

bige85tegu said:


> I do not force him to do anything and he likes to jump up and down on the sides of the cage and rub his face on the side on the tank ocassionally, what could this be from?



It just wants out, if your cage is too small it can cause a problem with nose rubs etc. But it's (for lack of a better term) natural in captive situations. colombians want much more freedom than they are usually given.


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 11, 2008)

It's either that the cage is too small, or the conditions in the cage are off. He shouldn't be trying to get out.


----------



## AB^ (Mar 11, 2008)

I disagree, it doesnt matter how I have my teguixin set up it's always trying to get out.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree AB^ Angelrose has always had a big enclosure and everything she needs.
anytime I bring a new lizard / snake home she has to go look and make her 'mark' near them. 
I leave her door open when I am home so she can come and go as she pleases.
Angel has to come out to check _everything out_ :lol:


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 11, 2008)

Juancho eats meat, chicken, lots of snails, raw eggs and fruits: grapes, plums, cherries, bananas, melon and many more.


----------



## bige85tegu (Mar 12, 2008)

I am thinking because I have the tegu in a 20 gallon tank now and by next month I am going to put him a a 60 or 75 gallon and see how he acts then. Gebris353 I have seen you tegu on youtube and I can not wait to get mine to be as calm and chill as yours. My savannah I think is jealous of the tegu even though the tegu has been there for only 3 or 4 days.


----------



## bige85tegu (Mar 12, 2008)

gebris353 said:


> Juancho eats meat, chicken, lots of snails, raw eggs and fruits: grapes, plums, cherries, bananas, melon and many more.



Where do you get some of these items?


----------



## ZEKE (Mar 12, 2008)

bige85tegu said:


> I am thinking because I have the tegu in a 20 gallon tank now and by next month I am going to put him a a 60 or 75 gallon and see how he acts then. Gebris353 I have seen you tegu on youtube and I can not wait to get mine to be as calm and chill as yours. My savannah I think is jealous of the tegu even though the tegu has been there for only 3 or 4 days.




how big is your tegu that you keep in the 20 gallon?

you are going to need to build a custom enclosure. they need like a 8x4x3 cage as an adult.


----------



## bige85tegu (Mar 12, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> bige85tegu said:
> 
> 
> > I am thinking because I have the tegu in a 20 gallon tank now and by next month I am going to put him a a 60 or 75 gallon and see how he acts then. Gebris353 I have seen you tegu on youtube and I can not wait to get mine to be as calm and chill as yours. My savannah I think is jealous of the tegu even though the tegu has been there for only 3 or 4 days.
> ...



Its a baby prolly like 10-12 inches in length if that.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 12, 2008)

:lol: that's funny because I thought it looked like my savannah gets jealous as well and sometimes takes on an attitude if he sees me holding the args or my pythons his head pops up and he watches. that's why he has his own room to roam about :lol:


----------



## angelrose (Mar 12, 2008)

as Angelrose grew I had her in three homes and now the final 6 footer and she always wants out so when I am home I leave the door open and she will go back in to bask or sleep when she wants to 8)


----------



## bige85tegu (Mar 13, 2008)

My savannah gets real jealous and starts to hiss and slip the glass tank because I am holding the tegu. But if I try to get her to come to my hand she runs and hides. So its like she does not want me to hold the tegu but dont hold her neither. Its funy sometimes.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 13, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: it is funny, as I said Bear will pop up his head and watch and watch. sometimes I think because he is getting jealous and other times I think maybe he thinks of it as food :roll:


----------



## bige85tegu (Mar 14, 2008)

I agree I think that its a little bit of both with my savannah. Here are some pics of my tegu and savannah.


----------



## angelrose (Mar 14, 2008)

such cuties  are you giving the tegu any pinkies, fuzzies yet :?: 
start making a much bigger enclosure for the savannah now because they grow big and fast with claws that can rip off your flesh :shock:


----------



## bige85tegu (Mar 14, 2008)

Oh I know I am going to be building her one this spring. The tegu is getting fed small pinkies once every two days. My savannah gets fed once every two or three days.


----------



## nermie (May 2, 2008)

odd my tegu eats every day


----------



## joeynmannda (Jul 12, 2011)

*RE: *



gebris353 said:


> Juancho eats meat, chicken, lots of snails, raw eggs and fruits: grapes, plums, cherries, bananas, melon and many more.



Very Beautiful! Exactly which kind is he?


----------

